# Long Fangs - Perhaps a move from mech?



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Another space wolves question -

Looking at the Long Fangs, they seem fairly decent - in fact, their only flaw being that they are infantry and not a vehicle. Do you think most space wolves players will use 2+ squads of these - forgoing mech heavy support?


Originally I was planning on using 2 vindi's (armour wall with my rhinos) and 1 squad of long fangs /w h.bolters and lascannons but I might reverse that now.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I was looking at these guys too, and thinking "hmm".

They really are cheap. They still have their 2 ccws and counter-attack, so they are by no means terrible in cc. You could stick a cyclone terminator in the unit if you felt like it.

I reckon long fangs with heavy bolters are outrageously cheap, certainly when compared to anybody else's heavy bolter guys. The lascannon ones look cheap enough to potentially take and the missile launchers look good too.

So yes, they may actually be a viable non-mech infantry unit. Actually, they are so good it might be worth taking a razorback for them so that they had the option of charging off at stuff if they wanted.

I could imagine people taking 1-2 long fang packs, maybe with razorbacks and a land raider as their heavy support. They probably are better than a vindicator. 5 heavy bolters for a vindicator's price is really quite something. I didn't check the availability/cost of plasma cannons, but the idea of 15 guys with plasma cannons in an army does sound intriguing.


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

I would like to see someone take 5 multimeltas, put them in a squad with logan and drop pod them into the enemy lines with relentless and just waste two vehicles


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

If you bought a land raider for a unit of wolf guard, and each of those wolf guard joined a unit, could one of those units potentially start the game inside that land raider?


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

I'd say they could. I'll one up that question, how does KPs work for that Wolf Guard unit?


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Sqwerlpunk said:


> I'd say they could. I'll one up that question, how does KPs work for that Wolf Guard unit?



Good question,

I'd probably say that you would need to kill all the wolf guard on the table to secure a KP as they are initially bought as a unit.


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah, Combat Squads are initially bought as a single unit, then they count for two.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No, they count as 1. Before deployment, you choose to assign them to lead other squads, so you get one for killing the single squad of Wolf Guard, and 1 for each squad completely destroyed, including the Wolf Guard leading it.

As to potentially starting in a Land Raider, no that's not possible. The Land Raider is bought for the Wolf Guard Squad, and you remove models from the Wolf Guard squad to lead others, hence no longer being a member of the squad.

Myself, I use 2 units of 5 Long Fangs (including Leader) with 4 Lascannons and a Land Raider in a 3K List (or will be).

That's a potential 6 Vehicles wasted per turn, and while seemingly a lot of AV Fire power, I also have 60 Blood Claws and 20 Grey Hunters, for troops.


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thats a really solid list Vaz. The trouble with foot lists is that they cant catch mech lists. With that many Lascannons though, you can unhorse them.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I think that list needs Tank Hunters. Luckily, I know where you can get it...:wink:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Nope. It has a Ragnar with Arjac Rockfist. 6" Range S10 assault weapon, followed by a potential 7 S10 Attacks on the charge? Yes please.

Don't even dare suggest logan, despite my Love for him, he's really toned down, mores the pity.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Arjac? Overpriced much? I'd have far preferred the old 2nd Ed Wolf Guard that died mysterious deaths between Codexes. Anyway, 4 HQs. Plus, reaching out with 4S10 Las at 48" >>>>>> 1 S10 AP1 @6"


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Your thinking of Ranulf.. my favourite character ever.
I dont think that Arjac is overpriced, at ~160pts hes a cheap Lysander.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

188, actually, but it's far better than a Lysander when working with Ragnar. Otherwise I wouldn't consider taking him. 5 S10 Attacks, Stubborn, Good against IC's. Yes, he doesn't have Immunity to Instant Death, but he's a beast in a Land Raider with Ragnar. Forget the fancy all different equipment bullshit. Him, Ragnar, 4 other Wolf Guard + Land Raider = woohoo.

Lukas, on the other hand... Blurgh.

4 S10 Las with what exactly, though?


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

Don't forget that Arjac is an upgrade character, allowing you to bury him in cheap wounds as well, which totally makes up the difference between him and Lysander in wounds


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Yes, he doesn't have Immunity to Instant Death, but he's a beast in a Land Raider with Ragnar. Forget the fancy all different equipment bullshit. Him, Ragnar, 4 other Wolf Guard + Land Raider = woohoo.


I though he had Saga of the Bear...

EDIT: Back on topic for a second, I plan on using 6 Long Fangs with 5 Missile Lauchers. For 140pts, its a bargain IMO.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Saga's are annoying to remember  I only remember Warrior Born (Ragnar) and Majesty or some such, because they're the only really useful ones.


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

Saga of the Bear? Eternal Warrior?

I'm just waiting for people to start abusing the Relentless Long Fang combination...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

275 Points to have relentless? No thankee.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Vaz said:


> 188, actually, but it's far better than a Lysander when working with Ragnar. Otherwise I wouldn't consider taking him. 5 S10 Attacks, Stubborn, Good against IC's. Yes, he doesn't have Immunity to Instant Death, but he's a beast in a Land Raider with Ragnar. Forget the fancy all different equipment bullshit. Him, Ragnar, 4 other Wolf Guard + Land Raider = woohoo.
> 
> Lukas, on the other hand... Blurgh.
> 
> 4 S10 Las with what exactly, though?


Tank Hunters. Long Fangs + Logan.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

275 points for Tank Hunters or Relentless? No thankee.

275 points for Tank Hunting Terminators with +1 attack? Yes pleaseee.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Pointless. I'd sooner have cheaper BT TH Termies, with 2 Assault Cannons every 5 guys...


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Vaz said:


> No, they count as 1. Before deployment, you choose to assign them to lead other squads, so you get one for killing the single squad of Wolf Guard, and 1 for each squad completely destroyed, including the Wolf Guard leading it.
> 
> As to potentially starting in a Land Raider, no that's not possible. The Land Raider is bought for the Wolf Guard Squad, and you remove models from the Wolf Guard squad to lead others, hence no longer being a member of the squad.
> 
> ...


I agree, it's for the squad. However, they never stop being a squad (even when they all break off) as they are worth a KP when all killed. If they EACH join a unit, should I not be able to choose which wolf guard gets the land raider?



Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> I though he had Saga of the Bear...
> 
> EDIT: Back on topic for a second, I plan on using 6 Long Fangs with 5 Missile Lauchers. For 140pts, its a bargain IMO.


I see this being a common loadout as well, however I would probably just take 4 missiles (2 for 1 tank, 2 for the other).


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

"split off from the squad" sounds like it's no longer part of the squad. If there isn't a squad left, then it's no longer a Dedicated Transport, but neither is a part of the FOC.

IMO, should always take a final Long Fang with Heavy Bolter as another ablative, and to protect from chance shots.


----------

